# Green Onion



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM (May 9, 2005)

Notice that the Green Onion free stopover membership is 6 euro for 2010. Joined for free last year but did not use it. It does not seem to be that good a value considering it has so few hosts who have joined and does cover Germany who have such an excellent range of standing places for motorhomes Green Onion


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

I was wondering if Green Onion was still going as I hadn't heard from them lately.

I did have a couple of updates in the summer but nothing since.

I probably won't join in 2010 unless more places come on board.


----------



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM (May 9, 2005)

*Green Onion still Alive and Kicking*

Looks like it is still going and they have now dropped the membership fee. It does only seem to be available on line at www.gruene-zwiebel.de. Never used any but may give one a try in a couple of weeks.


----------

